# My Car Not Good Enough for Uber Plus....



## Energi Uber

So, I just got an email saying that UberPlus is going to be rolled out on a test basis in Los Angeles and Orange County. Car must be 2007 or newer, have 4 doors and leather interior. No funky colors or non factory paint jobs. Not bragging, but my 2014 Ford Fusion Energi fits that bill to a T, with a sticker price of over $38,000. The rates are better than Uber X but my car isn't on their approved list. What a crock. Thoughts?


----------



## Spanky

Yep. That sucks. I have the same issue. Ford CMax fully loaded. Leather seats. Black. 30k


----------



## ScreenwriterSam

More Uber idiocracy. Those morons turned me down for my 2014 Nissan Altima with leather interior, which is way nicer a car than ANY Kia, Hyundai or Chrysler, which are on their list. A*/holes!! Just another excuse to cut people's way of making money.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

uber plus??


----------



## Energi Uber

Lyft4uDC said:


> uber plus??


Yep, just got an email today. Here is a link (hopefully) to some of the information on it. At least the part of what vehicles are acceptable for this service. Doesn't look like it would affect you at this time.
http://ubersupport.weebly.com/av-la-x.html


----------



## jakob

This just gonna add competition to uber Black, if they were getting any business this is just gonna flood their market... With that said my car is on the list and it qualifies and I'm not gonna lie, I'm excited to see how it works.


----------



## Energi Uber

jakob said:


> This just gonna add competition to uber Black, if they were getting any business this is just gonna flood their market... With that said my car is on the list and it qualifies and I'm not gonna lie, I'm excited to see how it works.


Are you located in Los Angeles or Orange County? I hope you do well if you are.


----------



## ScreenwriterSam

It's just another example of how it's getting harder and harder to make money on Uber. These jerkweeds obviously know very little about cars.


----------



## jakob

@Energi Uber LA, but ima fair man, this is just another low blow to uberBlack they work to keep a family like I do.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

If Uber gets enough cars to meet the definition of "Plus" they will just change the description of X and require all X cars in the LA market to be 2007 or newer and have leather interiors.


----------



## painfreepc

Energi Uber said:


> So, I just got an email saying that UberPlus is going to be rolled out on a test basis in Los Angeles and Orange County. Car must be 2007 or newer, have 4 doors and leather interior. No funky colors or non factory paint jobs. Not bragging, but my 2014 Ford Fusion Energi fits that bill to a T, with a sticker price of over $38,000. The rates are better than Uber X but my car isn't on their approved list. What a crock. Thoughts?
> View attachment 1505


*Lincoln *MKZ Hybird = luxury car
*Ford* Fusion Energi = *NOT* luxury car

for around the same cost as a mkz hybird, you paid *$38,000 for *a ford Fusion Energi that can go 25 miles on battery.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

am I the only one who thinks uber is trying to slowly fade out black? what happened to the days when a 6 mile ride on surge cost a lady $300? the news used to report stuff like that. now, I doubt youll ever see it like that.


----------



## SupaJ

Seems like Plus would be just below Black but way above X.... 
3 series, C class, etc. - all luxury brands, but the cheapest out of line ups....


----------



## jakob

I agree 3series and class and lexus IS isn't better than the ford fusion


----------



## Lyft4uDC

another thing im starting to think: uber has the California mentality and their policies reflect that. the bmw 3 series is like the corolla out in LA. these folks in HQ are so self absorbed that they think what cali does, the rest of the world will follow. Im sure CA drivers can attest to this. go to Pennsylvania and you'll find no one cares as long as the cars clean, driver is NOT trying to rape,seduce or drive like hes in the movie "gone in 60 seconds"


----------



## SupaJ

jakob said:


> I agree 3series and class and lexus IS isn't better than the ford fusion


Well I would argue that.... but that's not the point which one is better. It's all about perception: two cars pull up, one of them is bmw (even though its only 3series) and another one is ford - most customers will pick beemer.


----------



## uberyft

jakob said:


> I agree 3series and class and lexus IS isn't better than the ford fusion


I believe the IS-F trim is not being counted. Isf is superior than fusion, besides that, they are all comparable


----------



## LAuberX

A Porsche Macan? _2014 Porsche Macan with leather $54,890_
Range Rover Evoque? with leather, The Evoque *Pure Plus* $44,995, 5-door

WAY too much capital investment for even Uber Black!

This is the first I have heard of UberPlus, will they take x rides too? you bet.

NO WAY they will pay enough per mile to drive pukers in one of these.


----------



## painfreepc

It look like some of the cars that do not quality for uberBlack any more, now quality for uberPLUS.


----------



## uberyft

LAuberX said:


> A Porsche Macan?
> Range Rover Evoque?
> 
> WAY too much capital investment for even Uber Black!
> 
> This is the first I have heard of UberPlus, will they take x rides too? you bet.
> 
> NO WAY they will pay enough per mile to drive pukers in one of these.


LAuberx, I asked them around april if a LX570 or a Land Cruiser, which are nicer than the Suburbans around would be good for SUV and they said no. Appareently they only want american made SUV rolling around


----------



## SCdave

Ford & Nissan have very nice cars - I like both the Fusion & Altima but they are classified as Sedans. The equivalent brand for each in the "Luxury" Sedan segment is Lincoln & Infinity. That is the way they are marketed. Not arguing, I really like both cars myself.

Back to the uberPLUS. I saw the email also. Not sure if only LA/OC market for now or other markets have this as a test. If you already drive UberX and have one of these vehicles, let us know how uberPlus works out for you.


----------



## LAuberX

UberPlus is a slap in the face to SUV/Black, lots of people in L.A. prefer the Douchy imports to Suburbans / Town Cars... it's image, not smooth quiet ride.

Another way for Uber to onboard more "partners" and **** over existing ones.

The same reason no Crown Victoria for UberX here... image.


----------



## Chicago-uber

UberPlus lyftPlus... It's getting confusing.


----------



## uberCHICAGO

Energi Uber said:


> Yep, just got an email today. Here is a link (hopefully) to some of the information on it. At least the part of what vehicles are acceptable for this service. Doesn't look like it would affect you at this time.
> http://ubersupport.weebly.com/av-la-x.html


Uber is going to undercut UberBlack drivers. That is why they are selective with the vehicles.
SMH


----------



## mp775

ScreenwriterSam said:


> More Uber idiocracy. Those morons turned me down for my 2014 Nissan Altima with leather interior, which is way nicer a car than ANY Kia, Hyundai or Chrysler, which are on their list. A*/holes!! Just another excuse to cut people's way of making money.


You can buy three Altimas for the price of one of the Hyundais or Kias eligible for Plus...


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

LAuberX said:


> UberPlus is a slap in the face to SUV/Black, lots of people in L.A. prefer the Douchy imports to Suburbans / Town Cars... it's image, not smooth quiet ride.
> 
> Another way for Uber to onboard more "partners" and **** over existing ones.
> 
> The same reason no Crown Victoria for UberX here... image.





uberCHICAGO said:


> Uber is going to undercut UberBlack drivers. That is why they are selective with the vehicles.
> SMH


So much for making any money on SUV in Orange County....

First it was the XL rollout a few months ago... Right after I plopped my money down on the TCP permit, and vehicle down payment...

Then they increased commission to 25% on Black.

And now they roll out UberPlus to further fraction the market.

Soon UberLux is going to be in LA/OC and then people will have* 6 *choices....

*UberX / UberPlus / UberBLACK / UberLUX
-
UberXL / UberSUV *


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

UberPlus is purely a ploy to placate the drivers of Towncars and older Uber Black SUVs


----------



## C25A1guy

Well, this may work out for me driving an Intifiti G37S. I may have to change my suspension setup from my M7 sport coilovers to something like a Air Runner system 

And on top of that, I wonder what people would pick? Someone in some crappy stock 328i or an elegantly modified VIP style G37... decisions decisions. The modified car definitely has more curb appeal.


----------



## Moofish

UberPLUS is just UberBlack for cars that aren't black. Basically, you get paid less if your car is not black.


----------



## LAuberX

6 choices..... and I will still be driving them in my vinyl seat equipped Camry to those multi million dollar homes because they know the value of a dollar, a.k.a. cheapass customers who don't tip.

I'm waiting for the 7th choice to compete with Lyft, 2000-2004 high mileage cars, UberHoopty​


----------



## painfreepc

Moofish said:


> UberPLUS is just UberBlack for cars that aren't black. Basically, you get paid less if your car is not black.


You get paid less if you don't have commercial insurance and tcp.

Do not the uberSUV and uberBlack drivers get business from other sources?, outside of the uber app.


----------



## SCdave

So if you have your TCP License and Drive UberPLUS, will Uber waive the $1 Excise Tax, I mean the $1 Safe Rider Fee?

I haven't thought this through or done the numbers but for those of you with TCP Licenses, would this be advantageous for Airport Pickups were Uberx is GeoBlocked? You couldn't get Uberx requests since Uberx is GeoBlocked for example in our local market with OC/John Wayne and LAX Airport pickups. I don't/can't pick up driving Uberx at these two locations, so I don't have a feel for this.

Just trying to think where there might be some more money to be made for those of you with TCP Licenses.


----------



## Energi Uber

Received this reply from Uber, and thought I would share it here:

Hey there,

We're excited to tell you more about our newest product, uberPLUS! StartingOctober 15th, we will test uberPLUS in Los Angeles and Orange County to gauge demand from riders. *If your car isn't on the approved list currently, we will be evaluating your vehicle and releasing an updated list soon!* If demand remains high, we will offer the product full time!

*What is uberPLUS?*
uberPLUS is a new product we're excited to begin testing in Los Angeles and Orange County that is priced between uberX and UberBLACK.


----------



## Dave

I'm not in LA Energi Uber, but I feel your pain. I have a 2014 Camry SE Hybrid, black on black leather, tint, $35,000. People always think they mistakenly ordered UberBlack when I pull up.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Image and perception are key words here. It's what riders want to and be seen in when getting out at a fancy restaurant/hotel/office. Never mind how good the car is. It's what they're paying the premium for. 

Hence in London only four makes and models are allowed in UberExec (equivalent to UberBlack in other markets) and UberLux.

UberExec: Audi A6, BMW 5 Series, Mercedes E Class, Jaguar XF. 

UberLux: Audi A8, BMW 7 Series, Mercedes S Class, Jaguar XJ. All must be the LWB model.


----------



## uberCHICAGO

Dave said:


> I'm not in LA Energi Uber, but I feel your pain. I have a 2014 Camry SE Hybrid, black on black leather, tint, $35,000. People always think they mistakenly ordered UberBlack when I pull up.


Hi Dave
How do you feel about this?
Not something they thought to tell top drivers who met up for thoughtful discussion last week.
Let's say they had mentioned this experiment, what do you think replies would of been at the meeting?


----------



## Dave

uberCHICAGO said:


> Hi Dave
> How do you feel about this?
> Not something they thought to tell top drivers who met up for thoughtful discussion last week.
> Let's say they had mentioned this experiment, what do you think replies would of been at the meeting?


I can't say I'm too surprised, not much Uber does surprises me anymore, haha. With UberX rates being so low, expecially in the LA/OC market, it kind of makes sense they would put something between X and Black. Just my opinion.


----------



## grUBBER

mp775 said:


> You can buy three Altimas for the price of one of the Hyundais or Kias eligible for Plus...


Do you know how the best kia differ from a fake rolex?

On a fake rolex you can save money.


----------



## grUBBER

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> So much for making any money on SUV in Orange County....
> 
> First it was the XL rollout a few months ago... Right after I plopped my money down on the TCP permit, and vehicle down payment...
> 
> Then they increased commission to 25% on Black.
> 
> And now they roll out UberPlus to further fraction the market.
> 
> Soon UberLux is going to be in LA/OC and then people will have* 6 *choices....
> 
> *UberX / UberPlus / UberBLACK / UberLUX
> -
> UberXL / UberSUV *


Can you drop your tcp and commercial insurance and roll it as uberXL?


----------



## Sydney Uber

QUOTE="Energi Uber, post: 48317, member: 1585"]So, I just got an email saying that UberPlus is going to be rolled out on a test basis in Los Angeles and Orange County. Car must be 2007 or newer, have 4 doors and leather interior. No funky colors or non factory paint jobs. Not bragging, but my 2014 Ford Fusion Energi fits that bill to a T, with a sticker price of over $38,000. The rates are better than Uber X but my car isn't on their approved list. What a crock. Thoughts?
View attachment 1505
[/QUOTE]

They are like the Euro built Mondeos. A terrific midsized car. Maybe some 20 something marketing manager has decided that any products from Henry Ford are simply not hip enough for Uber riders


----------



## toi

this means only one thing , uberx is going to be the competing brand with lyft till to a point where the drivers stop making money at all.
lower and lower fares till lyft is done for.run your hybrids to the ground so uber can win the war.


----------



## Tommy Tours

Energi Uber said:


> So, I just got an email saying that UberPlus is going to be rolled out on a test basis in Los Angeles and Orange County. Car must be 2007 or newer, have 4 doors and leather interior. No funky colors or non factory paint jobs. Not bragging, but my 2014 Ford Fusion Energi fits that bill to a T, with a sticker price of over $38,000. The rates are better than Uber X but my car isn't on their approved list. What a crock. Thoughts?
> View attachment 1505


How do you like the Fusion, sharp looking car on redesign. Here In NJ UberX for Uber financing they first use Toyota then tell you if you want GM or Ford. Been looking on-line. Either Titanium or hybrid. Nice car you have.


----------



## Barack Obama

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If Uber gets enough cars to meet the definition of "Plus" they will just change the description of X and require all X cars in the LA market to be 2007 or newer and have leather interiors.


Perhaps they are just trying to get Uber plus to be UberBlack, but for people taht dont want to pay for commercial insurance.

that seems odd. I would go with that uber plus can be any Accord, Maxima, Malibu,Camry etc with leather seats.. Basically just a better car than UberX is going to be.


----------



## Barack Obama

LAuberX said:


> UberPlus is a slap in the face to SUV/Black, lots of people in L.A. prefer the Douchy imports to Suburbans / Town Cars... it's image, not smooth quiet ride.
> 
> Another way for Uber to onboard more "partners" and **** over existing ones.
> 
> The same reason no Crown Victoria for UberX here... image.


By not allowing Crown Victoria, people must get Uber Black if they want a town car type car.
It also keeps ex cabs off Uber fleets.


----------



## Barack Obama

Sydney Uber said:


> QUOTE="Energi Uber, post: 48317, member: 1585"]So, I just got an email saying that UberPlus is going to be rolled out on a test basis in Los Angeles and Orange County. Car must be 2007 or newer, have 4 doors and leather interior. No funky colors or non factory paint jobs. Not bragging, but my 2014 Ford Fusion Energi fits that bill to a T, with a sticker price of over $38,000. The rates are better than Uber X but my car isn't on their approved list. What a crock. Thoughts?
> View attachment 1505


They are like the Euro built Mondeos. A terrific midsized car. Maybe some 20 something marketing manager has decided that any products from Henry Ford are simply not hip enough for Uber riders[/QUOTE]

The Ford Fusion/Fusion Hybrid is on the "recommended" list for UberX cars. This means they prefer it over your standard "acceptable" UberX car


----------



## CashIn

Every person will react according to how they are affected. . Either positively if your car qualifies for plus or negatively for any other reason. Personally my prayers have been answered. For a long time I was tired of driving people in my BMW around then getting $4 for it. I put 30,600 miles in 7 months and just this week I was done with uber and reapplied for my previous job. But I can drive again and make good money with uberplus


----------



## grUBBER

Barack Obama said:


> By not allowing Crown Victoria, people must get Uber Black if they want a town car type car.
> It also keeps ex cabs off Uber fleets.


When I applied to uberx I said that I was a taxi driver. They didn't "keep me off"


----------



## Barbara Bitela

Barack Obama said:


> They are like the Euro built Mondeos. A terrific midsized car. Maybe some 20 something marketing manager has decided that any products from Henry Ford are simply not hip enough for Uber riders


The Ford Fusion/Fusion Hybrid is on the "recommended" list for UberX cars. This means they prefer it over your standard "acceptable" UberX car[/QUOTE]
do you have the car list?


----------



## CashIn

I am thinking that the only people who will be affected by uberplus are the uber black people. Rationale there will be less uber x drivers since a big number of x will shift to to plus... so less x drivers means less competition. .. especially in Los Angeles, the uber x were just too many... we were rarely getting surges anymore....


----------



## LAuberX

CashIn said:


> I am thinking that the only people who will be affected by uberplus are the uber black people. Rationale there will be less uber x drivers since a big number of x will shift to to plus... so less x drivers means less competition. .. especially in Los Angeles, the uber x were just too many... we were rarely getting surges anymore....


The problem with that theory is the UberXL model. those drivers take uberx fares/calls still. UberPlus drivers will take UberX calls to stay busy... and the cheap ass non tipping customers will just cancel if they see a pic of a car they don't like.

I can see the ****** bags outside shore bar now, order UberX "prius" picture comes up, cancel. order UberX, now they see "bmw", cool, I am getting a beemer, **** getting in a prius.

The only way this works is if UberPlus / UberXL drivers don't pick up UberX. Otherwise they are just wasting capital to drive pukers.

I posted a story a while back about a prick I picked up from a waterfront condo in Manhattan Beach, he said he would pay a LITTLE bit more for a nicer car only when he has a date...


----------



## mp775

Barack Obama said:


> By not allowing Crown Victoria, people must get Uber Black if they want a town car type car.
> It also keeps ex cabs off Uber fleets.


I don't see how it keeps ex-cabs off, since a cab these days is more likely to be a Camry, Prius, or minivan.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

where should my Toyota venxa fall under as? I feel uberx is not a right fit for iy


----------



## Energi Uber

Tommy Tours said:


> How do you like the Fusion, sharp looking car on redesign. Here In NJ UberX for Uber financing they first use Toyota then tell you if you want GM or Ford. Been looking on-line. Either Titanium or hybrid. Nice car you have.


Tommy, I LOVE my car. Best one I've ever had so far, but it's only been mine since the end of May. It's comfortable, roomy, quiet, gets good gas mileage. MANY passengers have said how nice it is and how surprised they are when I tell them it's a Ford.  Just to be clear, Titanium is just a trim level, whereas Hybrid is an engine option. Mine is the Fusion Energi Titanium, a plug in hybrid that allows me to drive in the diamond lanes here by myself.


----------



## Tommy Tours

Energi Uber said:


> Tommy, I LOVE my car. Best one I've ever had so far, but it's only been mine since the end of May. It's comfortable, roomy, quiet, gets good gas mileage. MANY passengers have said how nice it is and how surprised they are when I tell them it's a Ford.  Just to be clear, Titanium is just a trim level, whereas Hybrid is an engine option. Mine is the Fusion Energi Titanium, a plug in hybrid that allows me to drive in the diamond lanes here by myself.


Stop by my local Ford dealer because with the Uber financing through what ever bank Sandabal (whatever) the guy in the dealership Manager said higher interest it would be cheaper through Ford longer terms. I did sit in the new Fusion while he checked into it nice. Also another car I like Ford Flex roomy, nice leather seats I know for a fact this is a good running car beside it's design. Manager comes back and tells this dealership doesn't do because he says Uber wants the title. Well we all know that can't be until the car is paid off then you get the title.


----------



## puber

Energi Uber said:


> So, I just got an email saying that UberPlus is going to be rolled out on a test basis in Los Angeles and Orange County. Car must be 2007 or newer, have 4 doors and leather interior. No funky colors or non factory paint jobs. Not bragging, but my 2014 Ford Fusion Energi fits that bill to a T, with a sticker price of over $38,000. The rates are better than Uber X but my car isn't on their approved list. What a crock. Thoughts?
> View attachment 1505


There is no evidence that uberPLUS will take off.
As I see it, it only serves one purpose, that is to discurage potential uberBLACK drivers to join limo companies to put those out of business.
Limo companies oppose uber coming to their markets.
Now uber doesn't need them in most of the states.
They can still keep uber "rideshare" from coming to Las Vegas and New York, but those limo companies are uber's enemies and they will be destroyed just like taxis in states like California


----------



## UberLuxbod

uberCHICAGO said:


> Uber is going to undercut UberBlack drivers. That is why they are selective with the vehicles.
> SMH


This is exactly what they did to the UberLux drivers that built the Uber Brand in London.

Just got to the stage that decent money was being earning and they hit with UberX.

They even had new E Class and Audi A6 in X!

After another couple of weeks they brought out Exec and Lux earnings went into freefall.

Many of these drivers had bought new or nearly new S Class, 7 series, A8 and even a few Jaguar XJ all in lwb form.

So some had spent up to £80k

I was told X was leather only and only newer Prius or Passat would do.

Forward a few weeks and they have 07 Vectra, 06 Avensis, 04 Saab 93.

So they are earning rather well considering the tiny investment..

I honestly wish I had never heard of Uber.

As i have huge amounts of credit due to them.

But they are better than many other large private hire companies.

Like NY all vehicles that take passengers for hire and reward and licenced to do so as are the driver.


----------



## UberLuxbod

London UberExec Driver said:


> Image and perception are key words here. It's what riders want to and be seen in when getting out at a fancy restaurant/hotel/office. Never mind how good the car is. It's what they're paying the premium for.
> 
> Hence in London only four makes and models are allowed in UberExec (equivalent to UberBlack in other markets) and UberLux.
> 
> UberExec: Audi A6, BMW 5 Series, Mercedes E Class, Jaguar XF.
> 
> UberLux: Audi A8, BMW 7 Series, Mercedes S Class, Jaguar XJ. All must be the LWB model.


There was a bloke doing Lux in a Bentley but i think he left.

There is also a bloke doing Lux in a swb Audi A8.

I don't blame him really as the staff in Uber offices seem to know nothing about the Private Hire industry and less about cars.


----------



## ReviTULize

I'm sure this is just a jab to compete with Lyft's new "Plus"... just got it in Tulsa


----------



## London UberExec Driver

UberLuxbod said:


> There was a bloke doing Lux in a Bentley but i think he left.
> 
> There is also a bloke doing Lux in a swb Audi A8.


Lol dont blame them. Lux rates need to be a lot higher if in a Bentley!

I did hear Pritesh mentioning that if you got a SWB Lux car, you can go onto Exec (but who would at Exec rates?)

I do wonder who many of the office staff have experience in PH as well, hence I asked a question in another thread whether ex-drivers are able to apply for jobs in the office.


----------



## SCdave

Uber is offering option for uberPLUS drivers to opt out of receiving uberX rides. But would think during introduction/test phase, most Drivers would not opt out.

Then again, how can Uber and the Driver really know value of uberPLUS over the test phase without having or having enough uberPLUS drivers opt out and only drive as uberPLUS? Like others have said, if Rider can figure out how to work the App and pay uberX rates for an uberPLUS vehicle, kind of skews the data.

Best data would be if Uber paid a guarantee for uberPLUS drivers in test market (OC ony I believe), to drive and accept only uberPLUS.

And after Test Period is over, over for uber really equals wrangling in enough uberPLUS fleet of drivers, they will lower uberPLUS rates using the current Uber Pricing Model I would think?


----------



## SCdave

....and, do not under any circumstance, go buy a new uberPLUS qualified vehicle if your only intent is to drive it for Uber. There is just too much uncertainty. Drive the cheapest lowest running cost vehicle that qualifies for the class you want to drive in. Make friends on uberpeople.net, make money in your car!


----------



## LookyLou

ReviTULize said:


> I'm sure this is just a jab to compete with Lyft's new "Plus"... just got it in Tulsa


Lyft Plus is just the Uber XL of Lyft now. Any 6+ passenger vehicle. Not really luxury at all anymore.


----------



## Just Some Guy

ScreenwriterSam said:


> More Uber idiocracy. Those morons turned me down for my 2014 Nissan Altima with leather interior, which is way nicer a car than ANY Kia, Hyundai or Chrysler, which are on their list. A*/holes!! Just another excuse to cut people's way of making money.


I don't see any Kia, or Hyundai on that list... I definitely wouldn't say the Nissan Altima is nicer than the Chrysler 300. It's more comparable to the Chrysler 200 (which also isn't on the list).


----------



## SCdave

Just Some Guy said:


> I don't see any Kia, or Hyundai on that list... I definitely wouldn't say the Nissan Altima is nicer than the Chrysler 300. It's more comparable to the Chrysler 200 (which also isn't on the list).


In my market, I saw the Hyundai Genesis and Kia K900 on the list.


----------



## Bee

Fusion is a nice car.


----------



## uberdriver

Just Some Guy said:


> I don't see any Kia, or Hyundai on that list... I definitely wouldn't say the Nissan Altima is nicer than the Chrysler 300. It's more comparable to the Chrysler 200 (which also isn't on the list).





SCdave said:


> In my market, I saw the Hyundai Genesis and Kia K900 on the list.


Yes, Hyundai Corp (which sells cars under both brands, Hyundai and Kia) has launched their Mercedes/BMW competitors under the same brands than the lower cost regular cars. Exactly the opposite of what the Japanese manufacturers (and GM and Ford) do to target the luxury car market. Lexus for Toyota, Acura for Honda, Infiniti for Nissan, Lincoln for Ford and Caddy for GM. I think that Hyundai will suffer by not doing the same.

Even if these cars, K900 and Equus, that sell for $60K are comparable to a Benz that costs $70-80K, people in the USA will not want to pay $60K and be seen driving the same brand as an Accent or a Rio, that cost 1/4 of that. There is a reason MB and BMW do not bring their cheaper cars (like A and B Class) to these shores. I think it is just a matter of time until those V-8 RWD Korean cars start being sold under new "luxury" brands a la Lexus.


----------



## Barack Obama

ScreenwriterSam said:


> More Uber idiocracy. Those morons turned me down for my 2014 Nissan Altima with leather interior, which is way nicer a car than ANY Kia, Hyundai or Chrysler, which are on their list. A*/holes!! Just another excuse to cut people's way of making money.


Yeah... I am not really seeing Kia and Hyundai on this list.

*Acura *RDX, RLX, TL, TLX, MDX
*Audi* A4, Q3, Q5
*BMW *3 Series, 4 Series, X1, X3, X4
*Cadillac *ATS, CTS, DTS, SRX
*Chrysler *300
*Hummer* H2, H3
*Infiniti *EX, FX, G, JX, M, Q, QX
*Land Rover *Range Rover Evoque
*Lexus *ES, IS, RX
*Lincoln *MKT, MKS, MKX, MKZ, MKC, Town Car
*Mercedes-Benz *C-class, GLK-Class
*Porsche *Macan
*Volvo *S60, S80, XC60, XC70, XC90


----------



## mp775

The list changed since last week. Hyundai Genesis and Equus and Kia K900 (as "Kia 900") were originally on the list.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

grUBBER said:


> Can you drop your tcp and commercial insurance and roll it as uberXL?


I don't need to. I can accept UberXL requests through my personal account (vehicle is added onto my X account) and I have gotten Uber to modify my vehicle setting so that I only receive UberXL when logged into that vehicle.

If the multiplier is high enough on XL, I'll turn on that account too and take whatever ping I get.

I booked an XL ride in OC on Friday night for $80 
Went 3 miles, 4x multiplier... Most of the fare was Jack in the box drive thru


----------



## puber

jakob said:


> I agree 3series and class and lexus IS isn't better than the ford fusion


IS has very little legroom


----------



## jakob

I would like to add; 3 series, c class and lexus IS are all great cars and makes (especially the new 3series I saw the other day) but with that said all those are small and considered sport class rather than luxury or sedan. I think fusion is considered a sedan and has more luxury look.


----------



## puber

jakob said:


> I would like to add; 3 series, c class and lexus IS are all great cars and makes (especially the new 3series I saw the other day) but with that said all those are small and considered sport class rather than luxury or sedan. I think fusion is considered a sedan and has more luxury look.


In Europe, Camry considered an executive class, it has a comfortable back seat. Some people buy a Camry and hire driver a driver to be driven around.
Uber probably wants to kill some other bird with their uberPlus, probably some shallow image obsessed pricks.
But it works for me. My car qualifies for the Plus too and cheap assholes that order uberX annoy the hell out of me.
I'll try to opt out of uberx when they roll out the plus.


----------



## elelegido

ScreenwriterSam said:


> More Uber idiocracy. Those morons turned me down for my 2014 Nissan Altima with leather interior, which is way nicer a car than ANY Kia, Hyundai or Chrysler, which are on their list. A*/holes!! Just another excuse to cut people's way of making money.


You could Uber Black with that car... in Tijuana. Uber Mexico accepts Altimas


----------



## Just Some Guy

elelegido said:


> You could Uber Black with that car... in Tijuana. Uber Mexico accepts Altimas


You could probably UberX in a horse drawn cart in Mexico...


----------



## Optimus Uber

BMW 335 stickered at $60k fully loaded, got it for $52k in February. Its a 2013. Not bragging just posting for comparison. I know you can get some nice 328 for around $42k pretty loaded

sorry yours doesn't fit the bill

I've been doing x for 2 months, but I play the surge game and don't take anything less than 1.5x


----------



## Optimus Uber

jakob said:


> I agree 3series and class and lexus IS isn't better than the ford fusion


its about perception. All cars pretty much the same. Comes down to perception.

not intending to put anyone down, but when you say words like Chevy, ford, dodge, etc. You think American cars, cheap. Not saying its true, but when you pull up to a corporate event and you're a director/vp, do you want to pull up in a Prius or a Mercedes? What does the car say about your image?

I think the fusion is a great looking car, but I buy cars based on societies perception. I have 3 of them, they all qualify for plus. For me, I'm good. I sympathize with the rest.

cars are basically all the same. It comes down to the emblem. Sorry

I mean the Lexus is is just a csmry with different badges and its approved.

dont know what to say, sorry if you don't qualify.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Optimus Uber said:


> its about perception. All cars pretty much the same. Comes down to perception.
> 
> not intending to put anyone down, but when you say words like Chevy, ford, dodge, etc. You think American cars, cheap. Not saying its true, but when you pull up to a corporate event and you're a director/vp, do you want to pull up in a Prius or a Mercedes? What does the car say about your image?


Exactly why UberExec and UberLux in London are limited to just four brands: Audi, BMW, Mercedes and Jaguar.

Besides if you're already doing that sort of work, you are likely to be driving one of those brands anyway.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Optimus Uber said:


> BMW 335 stickered at $60k fully loaded, got it for $52k in February. Its a 2013. Not bragging just posting for comparison. I know you can get some nice 328 for around $42k pretty loaded
> 
> sorry yours doesn't fit the bill
> 
> I've been doing x for 2 months, but I play the surge game and don't take anything less than 1.5x


I thought BMW stopped making the 335 back in 1941?









Or did you mean the 335i?


----------



## Optimus Uber

C25A1guy said:


> Well, this may work out for me driving an Intifiti G37S. I may have to change my suspension setup from my M7 sport coilovers to something like a Air Runner system
> 
> And on top of that, I wonder what people would pick? Someone in some crappy stock 328i or an elegantly modified VIP style G37... decisions decisions. The modified car definitely has more curb appeal.


funny, one is Japanese and one is German.

your ego is not going to like how this plays out.

everyone always compares themselves to Mercedes and BMW for a reason.

not saying infinity isn't a good car, I owned a supercharged titan and it was a great fun truck.

ask around and see the feedback you get. Ask people, if they would rather ride in ang37 or 328.

just saying, in the eyes of society, the g37 is a Nissan with different badges

sorry if your feelings are hurt. Just my opinion


----------



## Optimus Uber

LAuberX said:


> The problem with that theory is the UberXL model. those drivers take uberx fares/calls still. UberPlus drivers will take UberX calls to stay busy... and the cheap ass non tipping customers will just cancel if they see a pic of a car they don't like.
> 
> I can see the ****** bags outside shore bar now, order UberX "prius" picture comes up, cancel. order UberX, now they see "bmw", cool, I am getting a beemer, **** getting in a prius.
> 
> The only way this works is if UberPlus / UberXL drivers don't pick up UberX. Otherwise they are just wasting capital to drive pukers.
> 
> I posted a story a while back about a prick I picked up from a waterfront condo in Manhattan Beach, he said he would pay a LITTLE bit more for a nicer car only when he has a date...


just a note, I dont roll my BMW for less than 1.5x currently. So I will agree to let the pukers have uberx and keep my mits off the low hanging puke, I mean fruit.

they need to realize that their games aren't going to work. Not going to give the plus for the x charge. There's too much surge currently that I dont have to take those people


----------



## Optimus Uber

jakob said:


> I would like to add; 3 series, c class and lexus IS are all great cars and makes (especially the new 3series I saw the other day) but with that said all those are small and considered sport class rather than luxury or sedan. I think fusion is considered a sedan and has more luxury look.


You should check out the interior of the 3, it has much more room inside, like an accord. Even my 2013 3series, people ask me if it's a 5.

Just saying, take a look inside one. They really are pretty spacious.


----------



## Optimus Uber

London UberExec Driver said:


> Exactly why UberExec and UberLux in London are limited to just four brands: Audi, BMW, Mercedes and Jaguar.
> 
> Besides if you're already doing that sort of work, you are likely to be driving one of those brands anyway.


Notice the brands you just listed, not one of them is Japanese. Nothing against the Japanese, but how much different is a lexus than a toyota, an infinity and a nissan.

Not here to offend anyone, they are all great cars.

But German companies have for years protected their image and the way society perceives them.

Why is it the commercials always compare themselves to the german automakers?

I remember many years back when Altima first came out they were marketing it against the 3 series. I remember so many commercials about the Altima is so much better than the 3 series.

So what would you rather own? An Altima, Maxima or a 328i? Even through an extra one in there.

Not to be shallow about the subject, like I said, all good cars. Just the perception in society.


----------



## Optimus Uber

jakob said:


> I would like to add; 3 series, c class and lexus IS are all great cars and makes (especially the new 3series I saw the other day) but with that said all those are small and considered sport class rather than luxury or sedan. I think fusion is considered a sedan and has more luxury look.


I think that's why for the luxury/sedan part of the UberPlus Equation they went with Lincoln instead of Ford, because Lincoln is considered Plus, like Lexus versus Toyota or Infinity versus Nissan. They took the luxury side for the Plus.

Sorry guys and gals, some of you just got the wrong badges on your cars. Throough and through these cars are all the same inside and out, the real only separation are the badges that are placed on them and maybe a modified bumper here or there. The drive trains are identical.


----------



## mp775

Drivetrains mean little to the passenger. It's all about the comfort features - leather, lighting, softer ride, extra insulation, longer wheelbase - that you get with the upscale brand.


----------



## Just Some Guy

mp775 said:


> Drivetrains mean little to the passenger. It's all about the comfort features - leather, lighting, softer ride, extra insulation, longer wheelbase - that you get with the upscale brand.


It's true, I get a lot of comments on the blue LED lighting on my door handles and pockets. Plus of course the heated rear seats, the girls love them.


----------



## Optimus Uber

mp775 said:


> Drivetrains mean little to the passenger. It's all about the comfort features - leather, lighting, softer ride, extra insulation, longer wheelbase - that you get with the upscale brand.


that's the issue with my 3 series, sport suspension. By some actually like it. The Mercedes I have is the softer suspension. Its good for plus. Not much I can do about it now, had the cars before uber.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Optimus Uber said:


> Notice the brands you just listed, not one of them is Japanese. Nothing against the Japanese, but how much different is a lexus than a toyota, an infinity and a nissan.


Lexus here, are sold in limited numbers, generally the smaller models sell better here, the bigger models such as the GS and LS are quite rare here. Even rarer used as chauffeur cars.

Infinity only came here a few years ago, again you only see one every now and again.

Problem with these brands are that you could get a premium German brand for the same money - or almost the same, considering the Japanese models are often better equipped.

Hence, also residual values of the German brands remain high compared to others.

Also, as we are drivers we tend to know more about cars than the typical rider, who just wants to be seen getting in and out a premium brand car, regardless how good or bad it is under the skin.

The ideal car in my opinion, which is good for the job, good value, reliable and has loads of room, is the Skoda Superb (a VW-Audi brand). However, even though it now enjoys a better image here, than it used to, it's not really a car to be seen in for UberExec/Lux.


----------



## puber

Go for Japanese cars if you want reliability and cheap maint.
**** European hipe!


----------



## Optimus Uber

puber said:


> Go for Japanese cars if you want reliability and cheap maint.
> **** European hipe!


my bmw's maintenance is included. Just saying. Only have to pay for tires when they wear out


----------



## Orlando_Driver

My Hyundai Genesis has free oil changes for life...


----------



## uberdriver101

My question is: why are luxury car owners working for Uber? Sounds like some people have there priorities in the wrong place if you ask me.


----------



## C25A1guy

uberdriver101 said:


> My question is: why are luxury car owners working for Uber? Sounds like some people have there priorities in the wrong place if you ask me.


So I can Schedule C all my gas, vehicle maintenance, etc.


----------



## puber

uberdriverpurposepost: 58541 said:


> My question is: why are luxury car owners working for Uber? Sounds like some people have there priorities in the wrong place if you ask me.


My car has a dual purpose.
Pays for itself with uber and ***** magnet


----------



## toi

Optimus Uber said:


> my bmw's maintenance is included. Just saying. Only have to pay for tires when they wear out


How many miles left on ur free maintanence?


----------



## Just Some Guy

uberdriver101 said:


> My question is: why are luxury car owners working for Uber? Sounds like some people have there priorities in the wrong place if you ask me.


Because the economy sucks...


----------



## Optimus Uber

toi said:


> How many miles left on ur free maintanence?


30k left @ $2.35 a mile and .40 a minute. Cars is easily paid off before end of service contract, have already made almost $20k with the car.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

uberdriver101 said:


> My question is: why are luxury car owners working for Uber? Sounds like some people have there priorities in the wrong place if you ask me.


I would imagine they don't work for Uber full time. They would probably have their own private work or work for other companies and just use Uber to fill in quiet periods they have.


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberdriver said:


> Yes, Hyundai Corp (which sells cars under both brands, Hyundai and Kia) has launched their Mercedes/BMW competitors under the same brands than the lower cost regular cars. Exactly the opposite of what the Japanese manufacturers (and GM and Ford) do to target the luxury car market. Lexus for Toyota, Acura for Honda, Infiniti for Nissan, Lincoln for Ford and Caddy for GM. I think that Hyundai will suffer by not doing the same.
> 
> Even if these cars, K900 and Equus, that sell for $60K are comparable to a Benz that costs $70-80K, people in the USA will not want to pay $60K and be seen driving the same brand as an Accent or a Rio, that cost 1/4 of that. There is a reason MB and BMW do not bring their cheaper cars (like A and B Class) to these shores. I think it is just a matter of time until those V-8 RWD Korean cars start being sold under new "luxury" brands a la Lexus.


The Korean point of difference is they are the most affordable and reasonably put together cars out there. A Market position which they excell at and have no pretensions being identified as "budget".

Their market doesn't see the word cheap as meaning badly engineered cars. That's their name which I don't believe they will desert for any fancy marketing of a budget priced luxury model.


----------



## uberdriver101

C25A1guy said:


> So I can Schedule C all my gas, vehicle maintenance, etc.


If u say so brother.


----------



## uberdriver101

London UberExec Driver said:


> I would imagine they don't work for Uber full time. They would probably have their own private work or work for other companies and just use Uber to fill in quiet periods they have.


I surely hope so, but I guarantee that is probably only the case for a select few.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

uberdriver101 said:


> I guarantee that is probably .


How can you guarantee something that is only probably accurate/true?


----------



## uberdriver101

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How can you guarantee something that is only probably accurate/true?


You've got too much free time on your hands, you know what I meant!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

uberdriver101 said:


> You've got too much free time on your hands, you know what I meant!


Of course.


----------



## Joseph Segreti

it's a piece of shit ford, it shouldnt qualify


----------



## Optimus Uber

Ouch!!!

Pretty straight forward. Ford owners have feelings too.

You should work on your delivery.



Joseph Segreti said:


> it's a piece of shit ford, it shouldnt qualify


----------



## djnsmith7

I was surprised to see that my black / black MKX isn't on the UberBlack list, but it's on the UberPlus list. 

Guess we'll see what happens when UberPlus reaches SF.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Just Some Guy said:


> You could probably UberX in a horse drawn cart in Mexico...


This is where all the "Donut" Spare tires go that are recovered from the pick a part places!!


----------



## Josh Chun

Plz contact me 2135033388

Josh Chun

For TCP Permits

For UBER BLK and SUV Accounts

Thank you.


----------



## IndyDriver

They just started rolling Plus out in Indy...Chevy Impala, Ford Taurus, and Jaguar F-Type all on the same list??? Is there any method to the madness, at all?

And I forgot the Dodge Caliber that must be 13 or newer...that hasn't been made since 2012.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Ford Taurus is on the plus list????


----------



## newsboy559

Energi Uber said:


> Yep, just got an email today. Here is a link (hopefully) to some of the information on it. At least the part of what vehicles are acceptable for this service. Doesn't look like it would affect you at this time.
> http://ubersupport.weebly.com/av-la-x.html


Lexus isn't on the UberPlus list? Wow... No Jaguar???


----------



## LookyLou

newsboy559 said:


> Lexus isn't on the UberPlus list? Wow... No Jaguar???


I see Lexus ES,IS,RX on the list.


----------

